# Ocelot Training belts



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Any one got one????

*Need a new belt big time these are velcro 4inch width.*

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/ocelot-vcl-lifting-belt/prod_26.html

any one reccomend a good one??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

If they are Valeo, then IMO they are by far the best nylon belt there is, I had one for over 10 years, bought a Schiek one and it is crap compared to the Valeo.

Highly recommended.


----------

